# Tourettes march.



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

There was a Tourettes Syndrome sufferers march today prompted by the lack of government investment into the disease. The chant went 

What do we want? 
Research for Touresttes. 
When do we want it? 
F***. 

The protest was not televised.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Is this supposed to be a joke?


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes. That's why it's in Jokes and Trivia.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

kc10 said:


> Yes. That's why it's in Jokes and Trivia.


Cough!..


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess I asked for that.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

kc10 said:


> Yes. That's why it's in Jokes and Trivia.


I guess it's the way you tell em.

Pity cos there was potential there for a good joke.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

It was a paste. It got one thank out of 60,000, not bad, if it wasn't an accident.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

kc10 said:


> It was a paste. It got one thank out of 60,000, not bad, if it wasn't an accident.


Now that's better.


----------

